# Spannugsprüfer welchen habt ihr?



## lorenz2512 (6 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe einen alten Steinel Spannungsprüfer mit LEDs und zuschaltbarer Last, das Ding hat immer gute Dienste geleistet, aber jetzt soll es ein Fluke T140 werden, taugt das Ding was?, gibt es besseres? zuschaltbare Last ist ein Muß.


----------



## Ralle (6 Oktober 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe einen alten Steinel Spannungsprüfer mit LEDs und zuschaltbarer Last, das Ding hat immer gute Dienste geleistet, aber jetzt soll es ein Fluke T140 werden, taugt das Ding was?, gibt es besseres? zuschaltbare Last ist ein Muß.



Ich hab auch einen Steinel und bin zufrieden, warum solls denn ein Fluke sein?

PS: Nimm den Fönig, wenn er zittert, ist Spannung drauf. Eine zuschaltbare Last brauchst du in diesem Falle nicht, er wiegt ja genug .


----------



## lorenz2512 (6 Oktober 2007)

hallo,
prima tipp ralle, wenn ich den fönig mitnehme verliere ich meine letzten freunde in der firma, ausserdem ist der laut und macht dreck. danke ralle.


----------



## himbeergeist (6 Oktober 2007)

fönig, jaja, so 3min habe ich schon überlegt 

schönes we
frank


----------



## edi (6 Oktober 2007)

> ein Fluke T140 werden, taugt das Ding was


 
Also ich nutze den T140 auch.....bin sehr zufrieden..... hat alles was man für´s tägliche Geschäft braucht...


----------



## zotos (6 Oktober 2007)

Ich habe im Koffer einen DUSPOL Digital von Benning liegen. Nutze ich nur zum Drehfeld messen. Ansonsten Packe ich lieber gleich das MetraHit28 von Gossen.


----------



## IBFS (6 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich habe im Koffer einen DUSPOL Digital von Benning liegen. Nutze ich nur zum Drehfeld messen. Ansonsten Packe ich lieber gleich das MetraHit28 von Gossen.


 


MetraHit28 von Gossen:-D


----------



## Tobi P. (7 Oktober 2007)

1. Duspol Expert von Benning
2. Hochspannungsprüfer 15kV von Driescher 

Euch ist schon klar, dass ein Multimeter aufgrund des sehr hochohmigen Eingangs beim Spannungsmessen in der Niederspannungs-Elektroanlage eigentlich nichts zu suchen hat? Zum feststellen der Spannungsfreiheit ist stets ein zweipoliger Spannungsprüfer zu verwenden! Ausserdem sind die Dinger total unhandlich...........


Gruß Tobi


----------



## zotos (7 Oktober 2007)

Dir ist schon klar das die wenigsten hier Installateure sind ;o)


----------



## Sockenralf (7 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich kann den T5-1000 von Fluke empfehlen.

Meine Jungs im Geschäft sind davon ganz begeistert (vor allem wg. der "offenen" Stromzange)


MfG


----------



## Chriz (7 Oktober 2007)

moin leute.

kennt einer von euch das BEHA UNITEST _Polaris® 3plus

_habt ihr damit erfahrungen gemacht?

mfg


----------



## Sockenralf (7 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

den hatten wir vor dem Fluke.

Hat mich nicht so richtig überzeugt (z. B. wenn er im Werkzeugkoffer liegt und irgendwas auf die Tasten drückt --> dauerndes Gefiepse und anschließend Batterie leer  )


MfG


----------



## lorenz2512 (7 Oktober 2007)

hallo,
habt ihr auch das problem, das die dinger lospiepsen in der nähe von leuchtstofflampen mit elektronischen evg?


----------



## Sockenralf (7 Oktober 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> habt ihr auch das problem, das die dinger lospiepsen in der nähe von leuchtstofflampen mit elektronischen evg?


 
Hallo,

wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war das kein Problem bei uns.

Kann ich aber nun auch nicht mehr nachvollziehen, weil wir keine von den Dingern mehr haben  


MfG


----------



## edison (7 Oktober 2007)

Chriz schrieb:


> moin leute.
> 
> kennt einer von euch das BEHA UNITEST _Polaris® 3plus_
> 
> ...


Das ist doch der zum Umklappen?
Geht garnicht - Batteriefach lockert sich - damißt der nichtmal mehr Netzspannung!!!
Ist mir einmal passiert, danach hab ich das Ding nem Kollegen zur Privaten weiterverwendung zur Verfügung gestellt.

Jetzt ist es ein Unitest gamma.
Meiner meinungnach ein prima Schätzeisen zur ersten Bestandsaufnahme.


----------



## MSB (7 Oktober 2007)

Wobei der Unitest gamma 100% dem Fluke T140 entspricht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## edison (7 Oktober 2007)

Hat der Fluke T140 auch diese blöde gelbe LED Leuchte?
Oder haben die es hinbekommen, da eine Weiße LED einzusetzen, mit der man auch Farben erkennen kann?


----------



## nade (7 Oktober 2007)

Standart Duspol mit "Last" sogar für erst FI-Test brauchbar, und ansonsten von Gossen Metrawatt Metra hit One. Halt Installation und auch ab und an Service an Alarmanalagen und an sonstigen Kribbeltnichtvielanlagen.
Ansonst noch den Finger... mal kurz drüberhuschen, wenns kribbelt, ist Spannung drauf. Ok, bei Spannungen über "normaler" Elektroinst. wäre das fatal Error.
Die letzten Teile sind aber immernoch die "Spannungsprüfer" mit der Glimmleuchte, die auch bei Rückspannung, die einem nichts anhaben kann, schon behaupten es wäre Spannung drauf...
Drehfeld, hab ich ein Messgerät für, oder mache es über einen Installtester. Vom elektronischen Duspol bin ich weg, weil er halt auch Spannung anzeigt, wo nicht mehr drauf ist, als wie induzierter, nicht gefärlicher Spannung.


----------



## MSB (7 Oktober 2007)

@edison
Ich geh mal davon aus, weil auf der Beha-Seite beim Unitest2000 gamma auf den Fluke T140 verwiesen wird.
http://www.beha.de/ut_pruef_spannung.html

Ich weiß auch, das Beha und Fluke wohl irgendwie zusammengehören.

Ich habe das Teil selbst nicht, bin aber momentan auch dabei mir einen Spannungsprüfer und ein Multimeter neu anzuschaffen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## edison (7 Oktober 2007)

Kann den Unitest gamma nur weiterempfehlen, bis auf die LED Leuchte - mit gelben Licht sind Leiterfarben nicht erkennbar


----------



## maxi (8 Oktober 2007)

Also ich kann schwer zum Benning Duspol analog raten.
Wichtig ist die Tauchspule, da Sieht man wirklich ob auch Saft dran ist.
Oft Leuchten manche Duspol LED`s obwohl die Leitung gar nicht unter Saft steht. Der Lastkreis hat hier 27K und nicht wie bei den normalen 3,7k. Übrigens Analog lügt nie  LED`s schon.

Alles andere ist Humbug, die ganzen Volt anzeigen etc.
Wenn ich Volt brauche dann nehme ich das Fluke Messgerät.


----------



## lorenz2512 (9 Oktober 2007)

hallo,
@ maxi: duspol mit tauchspule ist ja nicht übel, aber leider hab ich wegem dem mist schon mal eine gefeuert bekommen, auch 70V scheinspannung können beissen, der doofe duspol zeigt nichts an, und du bekommst trotzdem eine geschmiert, wegem dem geringen innenwiderstand, deshalb die zuschaltbare last, da kann ich noch entscheiden was ich mache.


----------



## Ralle (9 Oktober 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> @ maxi: duspol mit tauchspule ist ja nicht übel, aber leider hab ich wegem dem mist schon mal eine gefeuert bekommen, auch 70V scheinspannung können beissen, der doofe duspol zeigt nichts an, und du bekommst trotzdem eine geschmiert, wegem dem geringen innenwiderstand, deshalb die zuschaltbare last, da kann ich noch entscheiden was ich mache.



Nun sei nicht so weich lorenz, 70V mußt du abkönnen .


----------



## maxi (9 Oktober 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> @ maxi: duspol mit tauchspule ist ja nicht übel, aber leider hab ich wegem dem mist schon mal eine gefeuert bekommen, auch 70V scheinspannung können beissen, der doofe duspol zeigt nichts an, und du bekommst trotzdem eine geschmiert, wegem dem geringen innenwiderstand, deshalb die zuschaltbare last, da kann ich noch entscheiden was ich mache.


 
So ein Weichei  70V
Da weiss ich gleich das du auf der Baustelle mit der Süddeutschen rum rennst udn kein Bier trinkst *spass*

Du kannst bei den Tauchspuelen doch auch die Last, die Tauchspule zuschalten. und die hat sogar 27k. Ausserdem zeigt dir auf jeden Fall das LED etwas an.


Ganz früher hatte ich einen Meister der hat mit Daumen gemessen ob da Spannung drauf ist. Der war der Hammer und der lebt heute noch 

Der hat mal gesagt, zum Drehfeldmessen nimmt er einen Stiftn.
Der lässt den Stiftn an 2 Phasen hinlangen und wenns den dann nach Links rum dreht ist es ein Linksdrehfeld und nach rechts rum hat ein Rechtsdrehfeld  Ist doch logisch oder?
PS: Hauts den nach hinten um muss wohl beides die gleiche Phase sein 

Bei wichtigen Messung oder Maulstarken Stiftn lässt man 3 von 5 machen


----------



## Tobi P. (9 Oktober 2007)

70V, pah  Also bei uns ist ein Elektriker bis 400V spannungsfest 

@Zotos: Auch ein Instandhalter muss gelegentlich mal die Spannungsfreiheit feststellen und dafür brauchts nach VDE nun mal nen Duspol 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## zotos (9 Oktober 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> ...
> @Zotos: Auch ein Instandhalter muss gelegentlich mal die Spannungsfreiheit feststellen und dafür brauchts nach VDE nun mal nen Duspol
> ...



Echt?
Die VDE schreibt einen Duspol (Markenzeichen von Benning) vor. Ich würde mal behauten das sich dann FLUKE und CO. ans Kartellamt wenden würde. Und wenn jemand mit seiner VDE Kenntnis angeben will sollte er auch auf die genaue Vorschrift verweisen.


----------



## Tobi P. (9 Oktober 2007)

Verzeihung, zweipoliger Spannungsprüfer. Dürfte in VDE0105 zu finden sein, genaue Stelle kenn ich allerdings nicht da ich die Norm nicht vorliegen habe. Dass ein Multimeter zum feststellen der Spannungsfreiheit in Niederspannungsanlagen nicht zulässig ist, war bei uns Stoff im ersten Lehrjahr sowie in der Sicherheitsunterweisung zum arbeiten unter Spannung.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## maxi (9 Oktober 2007)

681 war das

In 105 stand früher wirklich mal Duspol.
Dies wurde aber aus von Zotos genanneten Gründen irgendwann geändert.


Früher hatten sich einige Bezeichnungen einfach zu sehr verinnerlicht.

Wenn man sagte, nuimm mal den Duspol, war halt der Spannungsprüfer gemeint. Unitest für den Beha Spannunsprüfer mit Digital Voltmeter. Bei Fluke das Digitalvoltmeter, bei Metrawatt das M5010 und bei Gossen der Profitest. und Minidildo für den berührungslosen Spannungsprüfer *grins*


----------



## Tobi P. (9 Oktober 2007)

Nee, die 0681 kann es eigentlich nicht sein, die gilt für Nennspannungen größer 1000V. Da misst dann nicht mal der Zotos mit dem DMM 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## maxi (9 Oktober 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Nee, die 0681 kann es eigentlich nicht sein, die gilt für Nennspannungen größer 1000V. Da misst dann nicht mal der Zotos mit dem DMM
> 
> 
> Gruß Tobi


 
Ups ja,
0680

Mist jetzt wollt ich mal mein grosses VDE Wissen kund tun, und dann solch ein Patzer.


----------



## TommyG (9 Oktober 2007)

Noch keine

12 h her: Mein Dusi mit Drehfeld und Lämpi. guten Dienst geleistet, sogar bei den 60Hz für die Emirate.. 

Greetz

(Nööö, check der Anlage hier, die geht erst noch rüber...)


----------



## nade (10 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> So ein Weichei  70V
> Da weiss ich gleich das du auf der Baustelle mit der Süddeutschen rum rennst udn kein Bier trinkst *spas
> 
> Du kannst bei den Tauchspuelen doch auch die Last, die Tauchspule zuschalten. und die hat sogar 27k. Ausserdem zeigt dir auf jeden Fall das LED etwas an.
> ...


Ehm... ich gestehe. Prüfe auch ab und zu einfach mit dem Finger ob "Suppes" drauf ist. Das mit dem Drehfeld probier ich Moin mal mitm Stift aus, ist en "Schwachstromer".. hoffentlich geht er dabei nicht kaputt.:???: Ansonst wie schon gedsagt/beschrieben, Duspol mit der Tauchspule. Wenn ichs genauer haben will dann das genannte Multimeter, und bei weiteren greif ich auch zu Fluke.
70V? das hat ja schon fast analoge Telefonleitung an Leerlaufpannung... Digital liegt bei 100-110V Leerlauf nach Multimeter, und auch die tun nur wirklich bei nicht handwerklich Tätigen bissi kribbeln.
Solange wie der MEister des alten BEtriebes, man nicht hingeht hat eine blanke Klemme in den Fingern und sagt die muss ausgewechselt werden...beim nachmessen stellt man fest, da ist volle Lotte (230v) drauf... und wenn mans ihm sagt, nur ein öhh hab nix von gemerkt....


----------



## maxi (16 Oktober 2007)

Ich brauch den ja im Moment nur als Alibi,

häge mir den Duspol um, dann schut es wenigstens so aus als würd ich grad mal etwas anderes als vorm PC machen


----------

